

Show HN: I made a tool for tech managers to document performance of their teams - wowsig11

Based on the feedback from my closed beta customers and a lot of answers on this thread
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Management&#x2F;What-are-common-mistakes-that-new-or-inexperienced-managers-make&#x2F;answer&#x2F;Ian-McAllister, I decided to pivot my product to make a nimble performance documentation tool for managers to document the good&#x2F;bad feedback to their reportees at one place.<p>I am currently doing this by generating an email address that managers can &#x27;cc&#x27; while emailing any feedback to their team members.<p>All the feedback that is collected is visualized as a timeline which the managers can access at the time of annual&#x2F;semi annual performance review to know the evolution of the team member, the little wins and course correction feedback that was given out to him&#x2F;her.<p>I am giving it to a handful of managers to try it out and yet to make a page for it.<p>What do you people think about it?
If you want to try it out, I have an old page to register for it. You can enter in your details and I&#x27;ll generate the email key for you: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;52metrics.com&#x2F;redcarpet
======
keereter
i love computer very much！i have a dream about becoming a computer progromer
since i was a child.But i don't know how to start my dream.i need a kind man
or women who can give me some advice

